# Shade cover for dog kennels?



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am trying to find some sort of shade cover to put over my dog kennels. I would rather not build something permanent, and I don't want to throw a tarp over them. I have been trying to find some kind of tough fabric that would do a good job, and look half decent. I need something about 10' by 20'. Any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I cut to fit and zip-tied/wired some of these roof panels on top of my dogs' kennel. They come in corrugated plastic or aluminum. These particular ones are 12 ft. long. You only need 10 ft. + a little to hang over the edge for drainage. You could easily pick your favorite 12 footers and cut them down a bit. They're light and easily removed when you want to take them off. 
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=73146-1115-1419C&lpage=none


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Most of the larger green houses and gardening plant operations have netting that gets torn and tattered and they will give it away. It's sort of a plastic fabric combination and it's really tough. I have picked up a couple and use it to shade our backyard picnic area when the sun is in the "wrong" place during the party. It lets the breeze through but still blocks enough of the sun to cool things down a whole bunch. If you wanted you could double or triple it over your dogs run.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Cabela's and others sell a nice mesh fabric dog run shade. Not too expensive, and they have the brass grommets already in them.


----------

